# Stuff On ebay?



## Old Iron (Oct 24, 2011)

I have 2 13" South Bend Forward/Reverse switch's on ebay and one guy emailed me about a sell it now price.

Don't know what they should go for, Theres one for a 9" up to 35.00 now. Any body know what a fair price would be?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## HMF (Oct 24, 2011)

I have seen switches go for about $85 apiece (drum switches). 


Nelson


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the help! Someone put a starting bid on it so I told the other one it wouldn't be fair to him.

I really don't care what it goes for, Just getting rid of some extra stuff need the room for something else.

Paul


----------

